
Many Eyes - a visualization tool by IBM - xmpir
http://www-958.ibm.com/software/data/cognos/manyeyes/
======
pdfcollect
JRE Install required. I can't install anything on my OS. Can you please get
rid of this requirement?

~~~
ibstudios
Yeah, it's called d3.

